# Rhinebeck, NY



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yarn and Wool festival coming October 18, 2014. Great place to find out more about our craft of knitting. Plus it's faun way to spend the day. The festival takes place on Saturday October 18, and Sunday October 19, 2014. Starts at 9:00 AM.The location is at the Duchess County Fair grounds in Rhinebeck,NY.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been to that fair- it's wonderful!


----------



## Cassiej (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in iowa and would like to see this event. Planning the drive and hotels now. Anyone from eastern iowa going?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I am organizing a meet and greet for KP members on Saturday 10/18. We will meet under the big white tent with picnic tables in the outdoor food court between 11:30-12:00. This is a public area and would need a head count to try and secure a few tables. So far we are about 20-25. If you would like to join us please let me know either on this thread or in a PM. I would suggest we purchase a lunch or drink and we should not have any trouble using the tables.
Katsch, Kathy


----------



## warrenc52 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm planning to go and that sounds awesome! 
I love your knitted fairies!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I heard a lot of the hotels in the area are booked try looking into Kingston not to far away. Just over the bridge maybe 1/2 hour or so. New Paltz is another town maybe a little further. I live in Bloomingburg and am 1 1/2 hour away.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

warrenc52 said:


> I'm planning to go and that sounds awesome!
> I love your knitted fairies!


Thank you, I have added your name to the list. :thumbup:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Rhinebeck is a lovely town. There is so much to do in the area: oriental gardens, opus 44 (stone sculpture) and of course the CIA (Culinary Institute of America). You can have lunch or dinner in one of the restaurants here and it's delightful. Don't miss the shop where the students but their necessities. 

Check

www.tripadvisor.com

for details on the above that I don't remember.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm so glad I moved to NY... so finally I can go to this festival.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

yona said:


> I'm so glad I moved to NY... so finally I can go to this festival.


Will you be able to join us for the meet and greet on Saturday?


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I wish I still lived in Poughkeepsie if just for this festival and the meet and greet. I Hope everyone has a lot of fun


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Its in my calendar! I let you know for sure if I make it that time.I might get there later.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

yogandi said:


> Its in my calendar! I let you know for sure if I make it that time.I might get there later.


Okay, keep me posted.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am looking forward to this event and meeting fellow kp'ers under the tent. I am glad I found a hotel a year ago, wasn't easy.

I am going to try very hard NOT to buy any yarn and just do a lot of looking and touching............silly, huh!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> I am looking forward to this event and meeting fellow kp'ers under the tent. I am glad I found a hotel a year ago, wasn't easy.
> 
> I am going to try very hard NOT to buy any yarn and just do a lot of looking and touching............silly, huh!
> 
> Fisherwoman


Very silly but I am right with you.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I'll be going with the bus trip from Webs on Saturday. Not sure I like having to leave when they leave, but I'm also not into driving 7 hours in one day, leaving at the crack of 6 am to get there, and way too tired on the drive back.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Will you be able to join us for the meet and greet on Saturday?


Hey Kathy.... will get there on Sunday, will u be there?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

yona said:


> Hey Kathy.... will get there on Sunday, will u be there?


I may but have not decided yet. I really do not need anything :?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I may but have not decided yet. I really do not need anything :?


Katsch, what does "need" have to do with it? :roll:


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I will be attending both days, driving from Massachusetts and staying at an Inn in Rhinebeck.

This is a first time for me so I am getting excited, as it's almost here. I hope all the 'hype' surrounding this festival doesn't disappoint!

I don't plan on buying any yarn, just look and touch and feel.........perhaps I will just buy a Sheep.

See you all for lunch under the big white tent.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Katsch, what does "need" have to do with it? :roll:


Haha, so true :thumbup:
Maybe those of you going on Sunday want to arrange a meet and greet in the same location.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> I will be attending both days, driving from Massachusetts and staying at an Inn in Rhinebeck.
> 
> This is a first time for me so I am getting excited, as it's almost here. I hope all the 'hype' surrounding this festival doesn't disappoint!
> 
> ...


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Some of us are meeting at the first aide/ Bathroom area at 11:30 am I will be there with my KP sign. Any one interested Yona you are going how cool. It is only about 1 hr and 15 mins away for me.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

If I had read this email prior, I would have met everyone on this blustery windy Sunday, albeit much less crowded today.

I plan to attend next year ONLY, if I use up all the yarn I bought this weekend, so it's a maybe!

Glad I got to meet Kathy, Deb and everyone else whose names I have forgotten, on Saturday!

Fisherwoman

Fisherwoman


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It was great to meet you to Ellen/Fisherwoman. Next year we are thinking of knitting and wearing a hat so we can find each other. Yellow color was mentioned.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Kathy: 

Same here, be sure to model and post photos of that lovely sweater/shawl you are about to knit so well with yarn from Rhinebeck!

Fisherwoman


----------



## letmeknit (Apr 16, 2011)

I've only made it down one year so far. I want to go again so badly!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I re-booked my hotel in Rhinebeck for next yr, before I left to drive back to Boston. When I didn't get an confirmation email I called.

Interesting, it seems I got the room this yr only because someone had cancelled after making a reservation and instead re-booked it for 2015, of which the reception guy didn't know.

So, he said I could have the last room available that weekend in a different building at the same price (145.00) for my troubles.

Apparently those rooms go for $245.00/nite.

Because Rhinebeck is special ,they rip you off for a weekend rate.

I will be giving up my room ultimately IF, I don't use up the yarn I bought.

I want to leave this world (without) a stash! um.....

Fisherwoman


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha, Fisherwoman good luck with that last statement.


----------

